# Do you hunt with your 1911?



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm considering the purchase of a full sized 1911 and will use it for coyotes and groundhogs. However, I've not left deer hunting out of the thought process. Shot placement, limited range and bullet selection will be very important.

What do you hunt with your 1911?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

.45ACP, regardless of platform, is not a legal hunting cartridge in Indiana. I have no clue as to legality in Ohio.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great pistol to own but not sure about using it to hunt.....JJ


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

While a .45 ACP will certainly kill a deer, it is a poor choice for a hunting round. Shot placement would have to be precise for a clean kill, and even then, a heart-lung shot might require some trailing work. Still, if you are an experienced bowhunter, you could probably pull it off OK.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

usmcj said:


> .45ACP, regardless of platform, is not a legal hunting cartridge in Indiana. I have no clue as to legality in Ohio.


usmcj,
The only required criteria for Ohio deer hunting with a handgun is: 5" barrel minimum and .357 caliber or larger. No restrictions on magazine capacity. During the Deer Gun Season, a hunter is only allowed to carry 1 weapon, so you have to choose what you're going to use.

I agree with you guys on 45acp being a poor choice, in a handgun...due to the limiting factors of killing power and range restriction due to poor ballistics.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I thought about the selection of a 1911 for deer hunting, after reading these replies...and after looking at a few handguns, at the gun shop, I talked myself out of a 1911.

There's just no comparison with a 1911 to what I ended up purchasing. What came home with me? A Ruger Super Redhawk, in 44 Mag. with a 9 1/2" barrel. Now, I've got to get some reloading supplies and see how well this beast shoots.










Bowhunter57


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice gun! Have you checked into porting the barrel yet. It helps a LOT when it comes to recoil.

Are you going to scope it?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent choice.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Nice gun! Have you checked into porting the barrel yet. It helps a LOT when it comes to recoil.
> 
> Are you going to scope it?


Capt Rick Hiott,
Thanks! The closest that I'll come to a scope would be a red dot...something in a Buris Fastfire III. Otherwise, open sights are the plan.
As for porting, I've not given it any thought. After shooting it, I'll take it into consideration, but I've shot bigger calibers and consider a 44 "manageable". I've not priced a porting job either, so that's something to think about too.

Right now, I'm excited about getting some reloads started and getting out to the range to see what she'll do.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I dont know if you have seen this before but here is my ported Taurus Raging Bull 454. Notice the recoil. Its not much at all. (260Gr @ 1,800fps)

(Click on Pic)


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

Capt Rick Hiott,
After watching a few of your videos, I may have to look into a porting job. BTW...the rally race video was very interesting too. I used to race off-road and it brings back memories of the old days. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

The rally race video is not mine.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

usmcj said:


> .45ACP, regardless of platform, is not a legal hunting cartridge in Indiana. I have no clue as to legality in Ohio.


deer in ohio = shotgun only
i am guessing for a hunting is the shotgun


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Bisley said:


> Excellent choice.


agree
excellent choice


----------



## Cookie125 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know you've made your choice and its a good one at that, but if you had the 1911, I've heard of people converting them to .45super and getting better hunting performace with that over the .45acp. Also heard the same with a glock but with a longer barrle added as well.


----------

